# Cit with eye problem



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know what this is?










Both eyes of this frog have this problem. 
It looks like pus, but when I tried to clean it to see what it was, it looked like swollen skin.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

We need a better pic to see it clearly. A reptile vet would be a good start for help. Could be many things from an infection to a Vitamin deficiency. This looks like a good case for Ed.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

There are no reptile vets near me. I went to a normal vet and they told me they don't know anything about frogs or reptiles.:/

I was thinking that maybe oftalmologic Terramycin could work. But I'll wait.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

It's a 5 month old froglet and I always feed with repashy calcium plus.
The eye looks ok, it's the skin that is swollen.

I search the forum for a case similar to this but I couldn't find any.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

antoniolugo said:


> There are no reptile vets near me. I went to a normal vet and they told me they don't know anything about frogs or reptiles.:/
> 
> I was thinking that maybe oftalmologic Terramycin could work. But I'll wait.


If you cannot obtain help from a vet, if it were me, I would use the opthalmic salve. I have used it in the past on turtles with eye infections with good results.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Try this place. Dr Wright is well recommended by others on the board.
Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

billschwinn said:


> If you cannot obtain help from a vet, if it were me, I would use the opthalmic salve. I have used it in the past on turtles with eye infections with good results.


I went with a friend that is marine biologist and he recomended the use of gentamicin ofthalmic solution. 

The thing about the terramycin salve is, it can be very stressfull to the frog, you need to grab it and also rub it on their eyes. But if it's the only thing to do, then I will have to give it a try.

Thanks.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

frogface said:


> Try this place. Dr Wright is well recommended by others on the board.
> Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital


I would go, but now that I finished my studies, I went back to live in Mexico and now I dont go to tucson that often. 
There are no exotic vets near me that I know of, that's the sad thing.

I really appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oops! Sorry. I didn't realize you were in Mexico.

I can't really tell what's going on with your frog by the pictures, but, here's a thread by a girl who has a treefrog with an injured/infected eye.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...967-white-lipped-cut-eye-progress-report.html

And here's some info from Dr Wright's office about many things: Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital

Maybe call or send his office an email with a picture to ask for advice on how you can treat your frog in Mexico. 

Phone: (480) 275-7017 
FAX: (480) 284-5045 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

frogface said:


> Oops! Sorry. I didn't realize you were in Mexico.
> 
> I can't really tell what's going on with your frog by the pictures, but, here's a thread by a girl who has a treefrog with an injured/infected eye.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...967-white-lipped-cut-eye-progress-report.html
> ...


Thanks, I will send him an email.
I haven't changed my location, that's why it says AZ. Sorry about that.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

My cit has healed well, it is happy and fat!

I used the Terramycin balm and drops of vit A in Retinol form everyday. The balm was applied to the infection area 2 times a day, and the vitamina A just once. It took about 10 day to heal completely.

Thanks for your help.


----------

